

Do you read HN at work? - James-Foster

As a programmer, is it a fair use of company time to be keeping up with hacker news?  HN can be a great source of inspiration, and there is no doubt in my mind that keeping up with latest trends can make you a better programmer, but obviously a lot of the content isn't directly work-related.  Even if most of what you are reading is directly work-related, is it fair to be keeping up on company time?
======
jacquesm
Suggest title change, 'do you read HN instead of work' ;)

Even if lots of the content isn't work related, plenty of it definitely is, or
at least it can help you to look at something that might jog your head in to
gear again when you're stuck.

And countless times I've used 'Ask HN' style posts to help me to overcome some
kind of problem or to ask for a recommendation about what tool to use.

It's really up to the user, which content you choose, and scanning the
headlines and only picking out those items relevant for the work you're doing
is something that is just a matter of discipline.

------
JacobAldridge
Depends if you're being paid for your attendance or to perform a job. If
you're paid for attendance (and if you test most bosses' expectations, that's
where they sit) then any distraction is a no-no (and, not coincidentally, your
long term desire to work there may also be a no-no).

If you're being paid to perform duties or hit milestones, then that's more
important than whether you are focussed only on your work when you're at work.
A needed break or relevant distraction like HN shouldn't be a problem.

I use the Alt-Tab rule when making this decision myself. If one of my team
mates walked past, would I Alt-Tab away from this screen or would I be fine to
let them see what I was doing?

------
TallGuyShort
I find that I'm more productive if I take short breaks, and if I spend time
staying informed on my industry. Hacker News fills both of these needs! I'm
lucky enough to have managers who feel the same way.

------
johnswamps
Sure, it's also fine to read facebook, the news, whatever. Everyone needs a
break; just don't do it too much.

------
nailer
Yep - it's lunch now. HN is related to my work anyway. I hope it's related to
yours. :^)

------
helwr
hell yeah

------
shadowz
On iPhone when teacher isn't looking ;)

------
srsamarthyam
yes man... I'm somewhat addicted, but i am trying to filter out junk and spend
more time on useful things

------
olalonde
I do. I'm my own boss anyways ;)

